# Nextel and Powersource



## WinnEnterprises (Jan 26, 2007)

going on the assumption here that a good majority of you here use Nextel, I was wondering if anyone had made the switch to the new PowerSource version of Nextel. They have two phones that are capable of using Sprints Digital PCS phone network and Nextel's walkie-talkie. The phones all have the off network walkie-talkie but still are not able to roam. Anyone had a chance to try the new stuff out? Are the phones as tough, is the phone service superior to Nextel's, etc....
For those of you who this is new news to you can check them out at nextel.com


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We just got 10 of the new phones sent to us thursday. You have to get the new sim card programmed so non of our guys are using them yet. All you have to do is call nextel and tell them you want out of the contract and that verizon is going to pay the contract off and they will give you them for free. Nextel phone service is only fair around here so hopefully this works out.
oh by the way the Blackberrys dont work on the new system and they dont have a new phone to replace it yet but the phones we got look strong and nice


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

paphillips;359681 said:


> We just got 10 of the new phones sent to us thursday. You have to get the new sim card programmed so non of our guys are using them yet. All you have to do is call nextel and tell them you want out of the contract and that verizon is going to pay the contract off and they will give you them for free. Nextel phone service is only fair around here so hopefully this works out.
> oh by the way the Blackberrys dont work on the new system and they dont have a new phone to replace it yet but the phones we got look strong and nice


Why would verizion pay off the contract? I would imagine that Sprint would just adjust some stuff on their computer. I know all my Nextel bills say Sprint on them.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Verizon won't pay off a contract, but it is a good ploy. Sprint/nextel is throwing tons of money at corp customers not to leave. Talking about how it is going to get better. 

Just remember Nextel stopped maintaining the iden network almost a year ago. I mean they are doing nothing, no new towers, not keeping towers online, nothing. The plan is to have everyone on CDMA this year. Good luck, if this were going to happen they wouldnt need to come out with hybrid phones.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

They are maintaining it still, just relating to the walkie talkie feature. They are not concerned with cell service. That was the idea long ago when they bought nextel. 

Needless to say that since every carrier gives you free calling to anybody on the same carrier, the need for walkie talkie is almost gone.


----------



## WinnEnterprises (Jan 26, 2007)

i would disagree with you bryan, we switched from cingular (now at&t) with m2m, to nextel about a year and a half ago and it has made a huge difference. the walkie-talkie is much faster, easier, and efficient. most of the calls we make to each other are 2-3 second long convos. we use the phones a lot more now with nextel and communication and misunderstandings (especially on the landscaping side) are at an all time low. i think there is something about the additional few seconds it takes to make a call that deter, especially the laborers, from making a quick call and confirming something or asking a question. Another nice feature that no other carrier has is the pure ruggedness of a nextel phone! wesport


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I beg to differ...there are 18 users leaving nextel for verzion for everyone that is leaving verizon for nextel.

Additionally Verizon is now offering Rugged phones. They have the GZone and another model coming out shortly.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I just switched from Nextel to Verizon. Took my # with me as well. The service is better and you are right with M2M who needs the walkie talkie? Direct connect was over rated when it came out and tons of people went with Nextel. I was one of them. I had the free incoming plan. I am so glad I went with Verizon because what good is free incoming if when a customer calls you and you get disconnected and have to call them back?


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I switch to cinglur because how bad my nextel service was.
Nextel use to be awesome but those days are long past.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

i am with verizon and will never go back, their coverage is great, and customer service rocks my ****. Zero problems for me. Everyone else sucked, except maybe nextel.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i had nextel for years, then they merged with sprint and i moved on to verizon and im much happier now. i actually have service everywhere and my plan has been the same exact price for the last 6 months($42.68) unlike sprint/nextel when they tack on the extra miscellanious fees every month for the lack of service i got when i needed it most

but i wish nextel/sprint best of luck, they were really sucking eggs when i had them. hopefully theyll get their **** together this year and give the custo's what they want

p.s. i reallllly like verizon now


----------



## WinnEnterprises (Jan 26, 2007)

i am sorry i got this thread off on a tangent of the cell phone wars, my original intent was to find out if anyone has used the new PowerSource, and if so how they like it. i guess it is fitting that since i got this thread off topic i should attempt to right it... sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Okay, getting on track and adding a few things. I see the powersource phones as being a good thing. 

Sprints service uses the same technology as Verizon. I also think that all the CDMA carriers made a deal to roam on each others network for free. That allows them all to have no roaming charges and increases their territory to the customer. 

I will also say that the direct connect is faster then a call but when you have knuckleheads working for ya or with ya that start dropping f bombs every third word, you have to shut the speaker off. At that point the phone call is the same amount of time.

I get a employee discount from Sprint that allows me 1250 minutes a month, free direct connect and all that yahoo stuff for $49.99. I think I may try it again after I see what happens with the new phones using cdma/ iden.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have about had it with Nextel as well. I just sent them an email asking how much it would cost to get out of the contract I sign each year to save a few bucks on the new phone I have to buy each year. I am done spending $300 bucks each year for a phone. 

If they say they will send me a phone for free fine I will give them one more year if not I am going to go to verizon as well. 

The sales men at the service center say this new phone will fix all the problems Nextel has had but that is what they have said about every new phone I have purchased over the last 5 years. I don't know if it will or not but I will not pay for another phone or sign another contract with them.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

If you raise enough of a fuss with them and constantly call in about service issues they will terminate your contract early for no charge. They got tired of me calling all the time about the lack of service on their system that they ended my contract 9 months early with no penalty. I then switched over to Cingular and got free mobile to mobile which eliminated the need for the 2-way.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I have been with Nextel for a long time, and am just finally now realizing how to work the system. All I will say is, for those of you out there who think things are just impossible, they are not. I have gotten myself into a position where I have a personal Account Retention Rep. He has done things for me that are unheard of. For example, any one of you can call Nextel tomorrow, complain that the service in your area sucks and you drop calls like crazy, and its a guaranteed $50 off your next bill. I was also able to buy a ****load of phones not to long ago, for a huge discount with NO CONTRACT RENEWAL. Now any of you who have had to buy a Nextel phone before through Nextel KNOWS that you HAVE to renew your contract otherwise the price of the phone is through the roof. I also have a permanent 15% discount every month, and I am not a government employee or any of that stuff, which usually you need to get the discount. The reason I cant switch to Verizon is because they don't have an unlimited plan like Nextel does. So unfortunately, I carry two phones, one is a Nextel with unlimited plan, and the other is a Verizon which I added on to a family plan, and it was $10 to add a line. Verizon has great service, and is great for making those important calls, and for $10 a month, it is well worth it in my mind. The bottom line is, complain with Nextel, and you will have no idea how much they will shell out to keep you active. Good luck, and if anyone wants to buy brand new phones in boxes WITHOUT renewing your contract, let me know. I have a couple that I will sell off.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

you are right. Nextel is throwing money at people to stay. I dont know how long this will last though. As for the unlimited plan, I am not sure how long that is going to last. Nextel is taking that away from allot of people as they change phone because they havent offered it in so long. you should look into how many minutes you actually use. You might be okay with a 4000 for 6000 min plan from verizon especially if your guys are on verizon.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Where did you hear they are taking away the unlimited plan? I have it for $99 per month. The 4000 minute plan from verizon is 150 i belive. I will not be a happy camper if they take that plan away from me


----------

